# Our Cassidy is in Heaven



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers going to your family and Cassidy. Hopefully your fond memories of Cassidy will be help you get through these holidays.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your family's loss. The fond memories you have of her are the best way to honor and charish her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It's so hard when we lose them. My heart goes out to you and your family. I will keep Cassidy and all of you in my prayers.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. The first holidays without our beloved fur kids are always hard. Cassidy will always be with you in your heart, and she's now an angel watching over you.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well be saying a special prayer for you and your family today and tomorrow. Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum! So sorry to hear of your loss of Cassidy. We'll keep your family in our thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh...I'm very sorry to hear that...losing a beloved pet is something no one wants to go through.I'm glad you'll be thinking of her this Christmas. 

I wish you and your family a Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the loss of Cassidy - we lost our oldest Ginny on 3rd November this year, and so like you we are facing the first christmas without her. I am keeping her in my thoughts and will be having a moments "quiet time" tomorrow for Ginny and all the others who are at the bridge. Take Care, you are in my thoughts


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am sorry it was the loss of your sweet Cassidy that brought you to this forum but I am so glad you found us. This is my third Christmas without my angel boy Kody and even though we have Jester now I still miss my Kody. Perhaps when you feel up to it, you will share some pictures and stories of your girl with us. My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and your sweet angel Cassidy this holiday season.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Cassidy will be with you each and every day in that special place of your heart. She will sit on your shoulder and watch out over you and your family as she waits for you pain free at Rainbow Bridge. All of NorCal pack will say a special prayer for you & Cassidy this entire Holiday Season.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Cassidy, she was a beautiful girl. I know how hard it is to lose them to cancer, we sent our girl to the bridge in April, she had cancer also. They are still with us in our hearts.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry for your loss.... she was a beautiful girl...


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss.
cassidy will be always in your thoughts and in your memory.... a lot of hugs for you
it's a difficult time, take care


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you had to find us thru such a sad event. Your Cassidy was a beautiful girl and please know she is still with you watching over you and your family. I hope sharing your stories and pictures will help you to heal alittle. We have all been thru this at one time or another. 
I will remember her and you in my prayers.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Cassidy was a beautiful golden, sorry for your loss, thinking of you and your family.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for you she was a lovely Girl

Maggie


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your sweet Cassidy was a lovely pup. I'm so sorry for your loss; it's hard enough when you lose a beloved family member, but especially difficult during the holidays. May you find peace in your memories of your precious girl.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. it always hurts so bad. I lost my 12 year old golden boy, Buck, back in may and I still "see' him begging for a walk, head tilted, ears perked. They do live in our hearts forever.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

your Cassidy is a gorgeous girl. How blessed she was to have you, and for you to have her. I am so sorry for your loss. May you find some comfort in her memory and in knowing that we are here for you.


----------



## cassidysdad (Nov 15, 2007)

*Thanks for all the nice notes*

It has been a blessing for me to find this site. As i write this note, i am teary eyed (not a guy thing) but our Cassidy taught me alot about unconditional love. As i pray for cassidy, i will say a prayer for all those here who have lost a friend. I truly believe they are on another mission now to bring unconditional love to others who need it. may god bless you all. thanks john:wave:


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

cassidysdad said:


> It has been a blessing for me to find this site. As i write this note, i am teary eyed (not a guy thing) but our Cassidy taught me alot about unconditional love. As i pray for cassidy, i will say a prayer for all those here who have lost a friend. I truly believe they are on another mission now to bring unconditional love to others who need it. may god bless you all. thanks john:wave:


John i am so sorry for your loss of Cassidy what a beauty. she is always with you. i believe she is on a mission, to bring a smile to someone who needs it. my Roxy found me when i and her daddy needed her. he was going thru chemo and radiation. i know when her time is up with us her sweet soul will never die she will find another family and give them love that they have never felt before, Denise


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of Cassidy's passing. This Holiday will be tough--but getting through it is (slightly...) easier if you keep all the good memories close to you this Season.

We're sending prayers your way for you, your family and Cassidy at the Bridge.....

SJ


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

John so sorry to hear about your loss. Holidays are the hardest. Our Golden Brandy has been gone for three years now, Christmas was her favorite she just loved to open presents. When you are up to it we would love to hear more about Cassidy and see some pics too.


----------

